
Flightplan – a Node.js library for streamlining deployments and sysadmin tasks - pstadler
https://github.com/pstadler/flightplan
======
willtheperson
Thanks for building this! I've think about this each time I modify my
deployment shell scripts. I kept starting to work on something and just
stalled out and went back to the scripts.

I even love your name and cmd `fly` :)

------
camus2
It uses fibers which is nice.My favorite nodejs library,less ugly than
generators.

------
theflubba
Is this a joke?

------
swissmanu
awesome job on the dsl :-D

~~~
codingbeer
I can't guess if you are trying to be sarcastic. But I would be. The DSL is
over-the-top.

~~~
pstadler
Author here. I'm planning to add "with a dead serious DSL" to the introduction
text.

~~~
codingbeer
That would do it for me :)

 _edit:_ I actually think this is an interesting topic. I like the way one
usually tries to find a theme that fits the actions the program takes. But it
could just as well have been called 'deploy' with 'local', 'remote' and
'setup'. Most administrators would instantly know what is going to happen
without having a dictionary lying around.

If you really want to make it dead serious rename 'host' to 'terminal' and
'user' to 'passenger'. And stuff like that.

